# A History of the Silmarils in the Fifth Age



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 27, 2020)

I read some of this and found it interesting/amusing, especially being a big fan of Pulp Fiction (one of my favorite movies). There is some adult language in the post, just an FYI.



> I previously sketched out the argument that Maglor’s Silmaril probably belongs to a Los Angeles crime lord.
> 
> The movie Pulp Fiction centers around a mysterious briefcase. We’re never told exactly what’s inside, but we get some clues:
> 
> ...











A History Of The Silmarils In The Fifth Age


[Spoiler warning for The Silmarillion] I. The Silmarillion describes the fate of the three Silmarils. Earendil kept one, and traveled with it through the sky, where it became the planet Venus. Maed…



slatestarcodex.com


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 27, 2020)

Reading further, this is getting ridiculous...



> I would guess that Maglor survived, found his Silmaril, lost his Silmaril again, and that Pulp Fiction is an account of him getting it back. “Quentin Tarantino” is probably a made-up pen name for a group of elvish historians – the name “Quentin” obviously deriving from “Quendi”, the elvish word for elves. “Tarantino” is more obscure, but it may be a reference to Tar-Atanamir, the Numenorean king who refused to die when his time came – something which must carry a lot of metaphorical associations for any elves remaining on Earth.



🤯😂

This is my favorite so far 😂:


> “Santa Claus” supposedly derives from St. Nicholas, on the grounds that “Santa” means “saint” and “Claus” is short for “Nicholas”. But “Santa” means a female saint; a male saint is “San”. Santa is male, so a more reasonable derivation would be “San Tulkas”. Once a year, Tulkas goes forth and distributes the toys created by the elves of Utumno.
> 
> (remember, the Silmarillion describes Tulkas as a huge bearded man who “laughs ever, in sport or in war, and even in the face of Melkor he laughed in battles before the Elves were born”. And remember, of his wife Nessa, it says “Deer she loves, and they follow her train whenever she goes in the wild”. Having deer follow your family around everywhere seems sounds pretty annoying, but at least it gives you a ready-made supply of draft animals.)



If anyone here is artistic, please draw me "San Tulkas" and I'll buy you a beer if we ever do a TTF meetup 😀.


----------

